# çalışmak vs. denemek



## xebonyx

çalışmak ve denemek arasındaki fark nedir?
What's the difference between çalışmak and denemek?

In English, both are used as try. But so far I've noticed they can be used interchangebly whereas other times I've found that isn't the case.

Mesala:
Çocuk camdan bakmaya çalıştı.
Çocuk camdan bakmayı denedi.

Bakkala yürümeyi denedim.
Bakkala yürümeye çalıştım.

Hangisi doğru? Hangi şekilde kullanmalıyım?


----------



## Rallino

Helloes

Denemek, is sort of "to give it a shot". While, çalışmak means "to try hard to...", or, "to put effort".

In your examples, I'd say, the ones with "çalışmak" are more correct. However the others aren't necessarily impossible, it all depends on the context.

If the child has his leg broken, and he tries hard to look through the window, then it's obviously: _Çocuk camdan bakmaya çalıştı._

If he is scared to open the door, he might have tried looking from the window to see who's there, then the other sentence fits well: _Çocuk camdan bakmayı denedi.
_
And you can invent similar contexts for the other couple of sentences. 

Is that any helpful? =)


----------



## xebonyx

Evet, çok mantıklı.  Ama okuduğum bir cümlede farklı kullanılmış.

"Bir sonraki kasabaya kadar yürümeyi denedi, ancak kasaba çok uzaktı."
???


----------



## Rallino

xebonyx said:


> Evet, çok mantıklı.  Ama okuduğum bir cümlede farklı kullanılmış.
> 
> "Bir sonraki kasabaya kadar yürümeyi denedi, ancak kasaba çok uzaktı."
> ???




It's the same deal.^^ 

He didn't know how far the other town was, so he thought he could try out.


There is only a subtle nuance between "denemek" and "çalışmak".

If you're interested, I'll tell you what I understand from each.

_Bir sonraki kasabaya kadar yürümeyi denedi._

He tried to walk all the way to the next town, but it didn't take him long before he realized that it was impossible, so he gave up.



_Bir sonraki kasabaya kadar yürümeye çalıştı._

He really tried hard to walk to the next town, despite the weather conditions and the dangerous path. But he died in mid-way. (or broke his leg or something  But it's not because of laziness that he gave up.)


By the way, these sentences don't necessarily mean that he couldn't achieve his goal, it's just my understanding. But it can continue like:

_Bir sonraki kasabaya kadar yürümeye çalıştı ve sonunda başardı._

He tried hard to walk all the way to the next town, and finally he got there.

Here, of course, there is no doubt that he achieved.^^


----------



## xebonyx

Hellow 

Çok teşekkürler ederim!


----------



## Rallino

xebonyx said:


> Hellow
> 
> Çok teşekkürler ederim!



Sorun değil.


----------



## e174043

xebonyx said:


> çalışmak ve denemek arasındaki fark nedir?
> What's the difference between çalışmak and denemek?
> 
> In English, both are used as try. But so far I've noticed they can be used interchangebly whereas other times I've found that isn't the case.
> 
> Mesala:
> Çocuk camdan bakmaya çalıştı.
> Çocuk camdan bakmayı denedi.
> These both are correct and sound super to me.
> 
> Bakkala yürümeyi denedim.
> Bakkala yürümeye çalıştım.
> But in these sentences they do not make me sense too much.
> Maybe you may say that;
> "Bakkala* gitmeye* çalıştım
> or
> "Bakkala *gitmeyi* denedim."
> But I would probably say that "Bakkala gitmeye çalıştım."
> And I'm sure that you know that, "çalışmak" means "study" and "denemek" means "try"


----------



## Volcano

xebonyx said:


> çalışmak ve denemek arasındaki fark nedir?
> What's the difference between çalışmak and denemek?
> 
> In English, both are used as try. But so far I've noticed they can be used interchangebly whereas other times I've found that isn't the case.
> 
> Mesala:
> Çocuk camdan bakmaya çalıştı.
> Çocuk camdan bakmayı denedi.
> 
> Bakkala yürümeyi denedim.
> Bakkala yürümeye çalıştım.
> 
> Hangisi doğru? Hangi şekilde kullanmalıyım?



*The child gave/made effort to look from windows
The child tried to look from windows

I tried to walk to grocer
I gave/made effort to walk to grocer*


----------

